# european dark bee queens sale?



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

I have read about the european dark bees and its different ecotypes. I read that they are gentle and productive when its in the pure strain. I also read that the french variety has a very advanced brood production character by having a peak brood production in spring and shutting down a bit in summer and having another peak brood production just before summer ends and entering into autumn. I read that there are around 6 main ecotypes of european dark bee and each one has some great characters. They are mentioned as suspectable to diseases but there are some strains in every ecotype which will be resistant. Natures selection ensures that........ 

Is there anyone who sells pure european dark bee queen (apis mellifera mellifera) mated with pure european dark bee drones?


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello,
Try BIBBA in the UK. Some of the claims made are incorrect by the way. AMM are notorious for their aggressive behaviour and susceptability to brood diseases.
Best regards
Oly.


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

Not all Apis mellifera mellifera strains are agressive. Some of them are very gentle and productive. I agree that there are some strains of AMM which are agressive and suspectable to brood diseases but there are a lot of varieties of AMM which are gentle, productive and has excellent house cleaning characters. 

Just like we have some strains of italians which are agressive, there are good strains and bad strains in every type of bees.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

To be accurate, Amm/Italian hybrids are often very defensive, at least for a generation or two. I've kept a strain of near-Amm (I don't believe there's a pure strain anywhere in the UK now) for several generations of queens, and have never had the slightest problem handling them. A couple of weeks ago, I acquired two swarms of a comparable strain. They've got more striped bees then I like, but once again, they're really good-tempered. BIBBA might be able to help, as has been said, but they aren't always easy to find, unfortunately.


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

I.read still uses amm in commerical beekeeping.


----------



## kyell (Feb 3, 2012)

"I.read"? I am not sure what this means. Would you explain? Is this a North Carolina breeder? Thanks,


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

Srrry ment to say france uses them


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone know of a USA source of queens?


----------

